# Ranking Handel Operas



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

The best opera composer ever: G.F.Handel, however, the list of composed operas is extensive, so, is there any ranking of his operas?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I haven't the faintest idea but in my book anyone who can compose the Cornelia/Sesto duet and "Se Pieta" both in the same opera gets my vote for _Giulio Cesare_ as #1!!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

You want _The Faber Pocket Guide to Handel _(Edward Blakeman).









Has at least a page on each opera, with first performance details, synopsis, notes, highlights, and recommended recordings.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

1. Giulio Cesare

2. Semele

I don't care about any of the others.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

hpowders said:


> 1. Giulio Cesare
> 
> 2. Semele
> 
> I don't care about any of the others.


These two are definitely among the top of his outputs.

*Rinaldo*, *Alcina *and *Ariodante* have been brought into the spotlight recently. While I think Giulio Cesare is the most dramatic, Ariodante is the most moving for me. I like Hogwood's recording (Rinaldo) with David Daniels and Alan Curtis' recordings (Alcina, Ariodante) with DiDonato/Gauvin.

There is *Xerxes* too...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have

Julius Caesar with Beverly Sills
Tolomeo with Anna Bonitatibus
Deidamia with Anna Bonitatibus
Ariodante with Joyce Didonato

I can't say which I like most as I have only listened a couple times each. Need to spend more time with all of these.

I'd get Rinaldo in a heartbeat with Cecilia Bartoli, but counter tenors irk me, so I just can't do it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

One should have Alcina, if not, your loss.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> One should have Alcina, if not, your loss.


I'll look into it.

Was just checking out Rodelinda. Would buy but too expensive for the good set: 
http://www.allmusic.com/album/handel-rodelinda-mw0001850780


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I'll look into it.
> 
> Was just checking out Rodelinda. Would buy but too expensive for the good set:
> http://www.allmusic.com/album/handel-rodelinda-mw0001850780


I have the Sutherland one, that's enough for me.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> I have the Sutherland one, that's enough for me.


Sound quality good?

Is it free of counter tenors?

For now, I will start listening to Ariodante since in three weeks I will see Joyce sing it at Hill Auditorium, which is the reason I bought the recording.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Sound quality good?
> 
> Is it free of counter tenors?
> 
> For now, I will start listening to Ariodante since in three weeks I will see Joyce sing it at Hill Auditorium, which is the reason I bought the recording.


Now take a dean breath and look at that cast........( old favourite of you in it)
I do have the "original with booklet )

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Australian+Eloquence/ELQ4806105
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Australian+Eloquence/ELQ4806105


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Now take a dean breath and look at that cast........( old favourite of you in it)
> I do have the "original with booklet )
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Australian+Eloquence/ELQ4806105
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Australian+Eloquence/ELQ4806105


Thanks. This may be just want I need. I have to read the synopsis to see if I like the story. But the real problem is that while the edition shown on Presto has good sound quality, there are about a dozen different packagings and I am not sure of the sound quality of all of them, but they offer some really low prices in some cases.

The other thing is this is only 2 disks whereas I posted one with 3 disks, the full opera I presume, so Sutherland must be cut?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Thanks. This may be just want I need. I have to read the synopsis to see if I like the story. But the real problem is that while the edition shown on Presto has good sound quality, there are about a dozen different packagings and I am not sure of the sound quality of all of them, but they offer some really low prices in some cases.
> 
> The other thing is this is only 2 disks whereas I posted one with 3 disks, the full opera I presume, so Sutherland must be cut?


The last question I cant's answer, could be true although Bonynge don't like short cits.
About the package , all other beside the one showing on the presto site there is only one other, see opera listening thread.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> I have the Sutherland one, that's enough for me.


Not the Fleming one?
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Erato/8573802332


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Not the Fleming one?
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Erato/8573802332


Wires crossed, I am talking about Rodelinda, not Alcina.
The Alcina I have both .


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

well i still like Agrippina. i am a alone.....
from Wikipedia : It proved an immediate success and an unprecedented series of 27 consecutive performances followed. Observers praised the quality of the music


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Wires crossed, I am talking about Rodelinda, not Alcina.
> The Alcina I have both .


That's better. I was worried about you for a moment there.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> That's better. I was worried about you for a moment there.


Never fear Florestan, never.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Sorry to be so late. Florestan, I would recommend you Alan Curtis for both operas: Alcina and Rodelinda. Unfortunately I don't own Alcina yet but Rodelinda by Curtis has an outstanding vocal cast: Simone Kermes, Marijana Mijanovic, Marie-Nicole Lemieux.

These are the recordings I am talking about:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

JSBach85 said:


> Sorry to be so late. Florestan, I would recommend you Alan Curtis for both operas: Alcina and Rodelinda. Unfortunately I don't own Alcina yet but Rodelinda by Curtis has an outstanding vocal cast: Simone Kermes, Marijana Mijanovic, Marie-Nicole Lemieux.
> 
> These are the recordings I am talking about:
> 
> ...


I do think that Rodelinda looks very good and I recall it has two contraltos, which is great! Ah, if only Cecilia Bartoli were on it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> I do think that Rodelinda looks very good and I recall it has two contraltos, which is great! Ah, if only Cecilia Bartoli were on it.


I have that Rodelinda set and for me, the music doesn't reach the heights set by Giulio Cesare and Semele.


----------



## CMonteverdi (May 2, 2014)

What about Partenope? Should it be included among the "top" Handel operas?

LK


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JSBach85 said:


> Sorry to be so late. Florestan, I would recommend you Alan Curtis for both operas: Alcina and Rodelinda. Unfortunately I don't own Alcina yet but Rodelinda by Curtis has an outstanding vocal cast: Simone Kermes, Marijana Mijanovic, Marie-Nicole Lemieux.
> 
> These are the recordings I am talking about:
> 
> ...


But I like the other recordings more, ( Fleming / Sutherland) I do think that's alright I hope


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Additional Handel is on hold for now as I have several I need to become far more familiar with yet.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I have yet to listen to one Händel's opera that I wouldn't like, to a greater or lesser extent.

However, to rank them... I can share my short list of favorites:

1.- Giulio Cesare in Egitto
2.- Tamerlano
3.- Agrippina
4.- Rinaldo
5.- Alcina
6.- Ariodante
7.- Radamisto
8.- Ottone
9.- Partenope
10.- Faramondo

Though, strictly speaking, they are not operas, but oratorios, I'm also very fond of "Il trionfo del tempo e del disinganno" and "Semele".


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

CMonteverdi said:


> What about Partenope? Should it be included among the "top" Handel operas?


I can't think of any reason to exclude it.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Of course, Partenope is one of the best baroque operas I've ever heard, full of wonderful arias.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

CMonteverdi said:


> What about Partenope? Should it be included among the "top" Handel operas?
> 
> LK


Of course, Partenope is one of the best baroque operas I've ever heard, full of wonderful arias.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

schigolch said:


> I have yet to listen to one Händel's opera that I wouldn't like, to a greater or lesser extent.
> 
> However, to rank them... I can share my short list of favorites:
> 
> ...


Yes, I really like this list. I see you put Tamerlano in the second place, I am listening to it right now and I absolutely love it! Amazing recitativos, full of arias, great score.

Regarding recordings of Tamerlano, I am interested in that versions:



















Do you own any of them?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Great music, and great drama, too.

I have listened to both of them. However, I would recommend this:










As a first contact with the opera.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Now my favorite has become Ariodante since I just saw an awesome performance of it the other night.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Additional Handel is on hold for now as I have several I need to become far more familiar with yet.





Florestan said:


> Now my favorite has become Ariodante since I just saw an awesome performance of it the other night.


In a few weeks the world looks different with you.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> In a few weeks the world looks different with you.


Going through my Handel operas. Tolomeo now.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

for Tolomeo I own Alan Curtis/Il Complesso Barocco in Archiv:









Flavio (1723) is another great opera. I ordered it along with Giulio Cesare, both recordings by Jacobs in Harmonia Mundi:

Flavio - Jacobs/Ensemble 415 (Harmonia Mundi)









I am not a fan of Derek Lee Ragin but Jefrrey Gall as Flavio and Bernarda Fink as Teodata are outstanding. The sound quality is acceptable (is an old recording of 1989) but maybe has some reverberation. Jacobs conducting Ensemble 415 is in my opinion the best feature here, how amazing ensemble! and as usual, excellent direction by Jacobs. Bought used through Amazon UK for 11 GBP, what a bargain!. I love all that 90s Handel operas Jacobs recordings.

Scene 8. Vitige, Teodata
Scene 8. Teodata: "Con un vezzo, con un riso"


----------



## doors1991 (Jul 20, 2020)

I have the following operas :

Ariodante
Alcina
Acis and Galatea
Agrippina
Admeto
Giulio Cesare
Hercules
Partenope
Orlando 
Rodelinda
Rinaldo
Semele
Serse
Tamerlano
Theodora

Do i need these ?

Alessandro
Faramondo
Flavio
Ezio
Tolomeo


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I think you already have the best of his works in your collection. But, if you have the money and the room....!


----------



## Dick Johnson (Apr 14, 2020)

doors1991 said:


> Do i need these ?
> 
> Alessandro
> Faramondo
> ...


Alessandro is fantastic. One of my favorite Handel operas. The Cencic recording makes a great case for this being a neglected classic. Also available on YouTube.


----------



## Dick Johnson (Apr 14, 2020)

Handel is one of my favorite opera composers. An attempted current rank of my favorites – but I love them all and this list would change daily:
Alcina
Rinaldo 
Alessandro
Orlando
Arminio
Rodelinda
Agrippina
Ottone
Semele (if it counts as an opera rather than oratorio)
Serse

Slightly below the top tier for me but still very enjoyable:
Ariodante
Giulio Cesare
Tamerlano
Partenope
Lotario
Faramondo

I don’t know the others well enough to rank.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Dick Johnson said:


> Slightly below the top tier for me but still very enjoyable:
> Ariodante
> Giulio Cesare
> Tamerlano
> ...


How taste can differ. Ariodante and Giulio Cesare are my two favourite Handel operas by far! Then come all the others. However, I'm not a huge Handel fan and most of his operas I've never heard. I like Rinaldo a lot and Alcina has many wonderful moments. I think they can be much better in the theatre where an imaginative staging can bring the plot alive and there is more to enjoy than the music alone. On CD the music is at the fore (naturally) and IMO Ariodante and Giulio Cesare have the most interesting and beautiful arias.

Of the others, Semele stands out as superb and the latest recording of Agrippina makes a very strong case for the work. Rodelinda is very good, Alcina has many fine moments and I've enjoyed Orlando and Tamerlano in performance.

N.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I'd make a case that a lot of Händel opera is better heard that seen, given the horrible things done in staging Händel operas by modern directors (a.k.a. Eurotrash or "regie" of forking it up). The best I've seen so far was an ENO production of *Julius Cesar*, transported to San Francisco in the 1980s and repeated a decade later. The production also traveled to the Metropolitan Opera in the 2000s.

I concur with the choices above (by the Conte), some of which I've seen live in the aforementioned horrible stagings. I rank *Giulio Cesare * above all of the others whether in English or Italian, preferably the latter. We've had very good luck in having most of the operas recorded very well in the last few decades.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I would almost kill someone and go to jail if I could have heard Joan Sutherland's Alcina around 1960 at the beginning of her career in the old Venice Opera House in a Zeffirelli production!!!!!!!!!!!!! Such a glorious staging and heavenly singing. She was considered the ultimate Handel soprano by many. It has some very dramatic music and some of his most beautiful arias.


----------



## olibird3 (2 mo ago)

hpowders said:


> 1. Giulio Cesare 2. Semele I don't care about any of the others.


 I love Semele, though technically an oratorio? I plan to see Guilio Cesare for the first time next year.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Without a particular order. Heard live:
1. Giulio Cesare.
2. Alcina.
3. Jephthah, an oratorio.
Listened many-many times:
1. Il trionfo di tempo e di desinganno (an oratorio, but who cares).
2. Agrippina.
3. Rodelinda.
4. Rinaldo.
5. Alcina.
6. Giulio Cesare.
7. Acis and Galatea.
8. Il Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato (an oratorio too).
There are also arias dispersed in recitals and CDs. And not so much listened Feodora and Ariodante. 
In a case of a desert island it would be Alcina, Acis, Giulio and Il trionfo.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I was planning to get familiar with Samson, which is an oratorio. How do you like it ?


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

BBSVK said:


> I was planning to get familiar with Samson, which is an oratorio. How do you like it ?


I didn't listen to it yet. When I have a choice I look which orchestra plays and who sings and conducts: do I know anyone. Is it a live performance? Then go!


----------

